# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  تبدیل تاریخ شمسی به میلادی در لاراول

## jahandideh72

jDateTime::toGregorian(1395, 11, 29);
سلام_
خسته نباشید من از تابع فوق استفاده کردم ولی اشتباه برگدون و تاریخ 2016/2/27 برام برگدون تابع بهتری هم هست

----------


## hamedarian2009

سلام این کلاس پیش فرض که داخل لاراول وجود نداره باید میگفتین چه پکیجی رو نصب کردین من از این پکیج استفاده میکنم و مشکلی ندارم
https://github.com/morilog/jalali

----------


## Jergis

سلام دوست عزیز .. شما میتونید از یکی از دو پکیج زیر استفاده کنید که در  لینک های زیر درباره اونها توضیح داده شده (البته پیشنهاد من verta است ) :

*1. تاریخ شمسی برای لاراول با پکیج قدرتمند Verta*

*2. تاریخ شمسی برای لاراول (morilog)*

----------


## acerservice

از morilog میتونی استفاده کنی قوی عمل میکنه
هر چند بهتره میلادی ذخیره کنی و موقع نمایش شمسیش کنی

----------

